# I feel like giving up on steelhead!



## ama146 (Apr 5, 2019)

This season I've caught maybe 6 steelhead total since early fall last year. I've caught 2 in a day ONE time ever. The past 6 times I've gone out I've gotten skunked. The rocky is getting ridiculously crowded now its warmer too. I miss the dead of winter and sub freezing temps when I had the river to myself.

I try different presentations (spawn sacs, hard beads, soft beads, jigs/maggots, jigs/atlas mikes salmon eggs, spinners, spoons, crankbaits, etc.) move up and down river, and put the time in! I am just getting so frustrated, my morale is quickly dropping to where I am struggling to find motivation to even get out and fish! I just figure it will either be way too crowded or the fish won't be biting.

Is there a certain time they bite better? Times the bite shuts off? When its sunny does the bite shut off? What about when its real warm like this week its going to hit 70, will that shut the bite off?

What do you guys do to combat this? I scour google maps looking for creeks I can fish but honestly I can't find anything and I know nobody is going to ever say where they fish so I am stuck at the Rocky for now. I tried a creek near Lorain this past weekend and fished up and down it for 4 hours and not a single bite. Didn't even see any fish (water was pretty clear I could see to the bottom). I did notice ALOT of dead creek chubs. Whats up with that?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup every year the rivers get more and more crowded. I hear your complaint as do alot of other people. When it gets warm in the spring get out early, sunup When its cold they turn on later. Bright sun does turn them off hence getting out early. Most of the fish in the rivers are spawning now. Saw big groups of fish in the riffles and shallow runs yest on the rock. Lots of guys and spawning fish make for slower fishing
Spring is my least fav time to steelie fish but i still go. Warm temps and Lots of guys. I got 2 yesterday and 3 smallies all in fast shallow water. Throw spawn and jigs in the shallow stuff for best results now. Fish mid week to avoid crowds. When the water is warm their shallow when the water is cold their in the deep stuff. 

All those dead creek chubs is prolly due to someone dumping something in the creek. When ya see that call your local health dept, dnr, ohio epa. They can usually trace back where something was dumped in. People still dump stuff in creeks and rivers sad but true.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Emerald shiners are entering the rivers. Can net em or get em at the bait shop. Minnow on a hook is the simplest way to catch steelhead with water warming up.

Also the red worm is an ally against the steelhead hordes. Worms are crawling all over now at night.. simple effective ways for a beginner to hook up.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

You want to know something, steelhead fishing isn't easy. Out in Pacific NWest, you tell them you catch one or two a day, you are doing great. As the water has warmed fish are behaving differently now, spawning mostly, but I've seen a number of males sitting and chasing behind spawning suckers for an easy snack. 
I have already caught my first dropback, and missed a solid pull in dropback water last night. She spawned and is feeding now on her way back to the lake. The dropbacks act more like resident trout feeding and finding the food lanes. With a float setup, that is where I would concentrate my efforts. Mostly heads of pools but also pockets in good flowing areas. Just change where you are looking for them. Once you find dropbacks, you may find half a dozen or more just lining up for the food. Almost 20 years ago, I had my first double digit day when I found dropbacks in late April. Only took me an hour and a half to fight 16 fish and land my first FO plus another 10 great fighters. Made it to work downtown by 9am. Should have seen the smile on my face. Since then I have only reapeated that a handful of times. I went from 3 in my biggest day to 11. Then went to the same spot next day and came close again.
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Just another bit of info, most people fish the creeks first after a rain, because they clear quicker and are safer. Once the big rivers are fishable, then they move to the river. It's just too late in this rain cycle to fish most creeks.
Rickerd


----------



## ama146 (Apr 5, 2019)

Wow you guys gave me some really REALLY good info! I honestly didn't know the warmer water makes the fishing different. How do you guys float fish the shallow riffles? If my leader is 18" or so I can't fish anything shallower than that right? I just have been under the assumption if I am float fishing that I need to fish the deeper pools.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

with a float you do need to fish the deeper water. take off your float and throw rooster tails or spinners in the shallow water. Most trout will see your float in shallow water and move aside or scatter. You have to be able to fish to the shallow water fish without them knowing it.
Rickerd


----------



## ama146 (Apr 5, 2019)

What size spinners do you recommend? I have a bunch from really tiny to like a size 6 Vibrax.

Also, what is the retrieve technique for them? Cast up stream and slowly reel it back in?


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Also don't forget that you can catch steelhead from the lake. Mid October till December are good times. You can cast spoons spinners or a simple bobber and jig and maggot. The steelhead are staging in the lake and feeding getting ready to go into the rivers. Try Edgewater off the rocks or e 72nd off the rocks or e 72nd off the high wall. Or even e 55th wall if you have a long enough net. I think you'd be surprised at the amount of steelhead to be caught at those spots. Or even better yet Fairport harbor off the wall.


----------



## ama146 (Apr 5, 2019)

I live right near Edgewater so I will absolutely try that. I thought since its so late in the run that they aren't staging anymore at Edgewater. They will still bite in the lake off the rocks now?


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

You know, I'm not sure I'm still trying to figure that part out about steelhead, when they reenter the lake, if they just swim out to deep water or stage? One way to find out! I was just trying to give you some advice that you don't need to river fish to catch some steelhead. I struggled with catching them in the rivers similar to what you described and was not a fan of the crowds. But I found out the lake was a good opportunity and less crowded, but only produced in fall. But could produce in spring, I've never tried. And hang in there and don't give up, they are not that easy to catch especially in our highly pressured rivers. Just look at the posts, its all about the details sometimes, these posts pointed out some of the details.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

here ya go ya need a slip float with small split shots from the bobber down about 10 inchs from the hook and a spawn sack. more or less split shot depending on depth and current. about 4 5 .. you want the spawn dragging the bottom , you can see it in your float if your pinking the bott. right now find fast water fast about 4 ft lead to float. those fishes are in 8 inches of water spawning. i got a nice female in the shaggy couple days ago and at the rocky


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Hooked one my first time out. Then took me 5 years to land one. My friend would catch 3, 8, 10 12 when we went out. Me nothing with the exact same setup. It was frustrating. Caught 100's scince then. Only fish for them a few times a year


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ama you can catch them now at edgewater casting spoons and spinners, or float fishing....
i will usually throw a jig and maggot out on one rod and throw a spoon with another...
altho things are winding down now...and you can catch a mix of fresh and spawned out fish...


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Usually I find bottom like busted rod said then slide my float up about 4-5” 
I’ll use a 7.8g float with about 10-14 pieces of smaller split shot 
Size 8 Raven specialist hook 

You know your floats balanced when the line of color on the top of the float is even with the water line.


----------



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

This is what I like about hunters and fisherman..... We for the most part will share our knowledge of how to do and where to go when someone needs help. People that don't hunt and fish think( because of a select few ) we are slobs and Hill Billy's . Thank you to everyone that carries the torch and passes it on......


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't let the number of fish discourage what you do. I started life catching as many fish as possible. I then started targeting specialty fish like steelhead. I have since found my real destiny....I just want to fish. I have more fun watching others catch fish!


----------



## ama146 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you guys SO much for your help! I was a little hesitant to even make this post because I've encountered a few grumpy steelheaders that really had no interest in helping a new angler (which is okay, but man they were rude!).

I am absolutley going to try everyuthing you guiys suggested to me. I've got a new found morale to get out there and fish!

I have a final question, when does the season end mostly? When is it not really worth fishing for them anymore and time to move to a new species? I want to keep going and trying but it sounds like the season is at the tail end.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Steelhead are all over the rivers still. You got some time. Try in the morning just after sunrise7-8 am. They are usually most active when it goes from dark to light.


----------



## ama146 (Apr 5, 2019)

That is really tough since I work third shift, how about evening time? Does anyone fish for them at night? Night fishing for them sounds kinda fun actually!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

if you work third shift than I would take your stuff to work with you and go right after work....mornings seem to be best for me so...
as far as how much longer ...by the end of april it will be winding down pretty good... not saying you wont catch any there will still be lots of fish just not the big pushes you see in march and april...
ive caught them clear into june in the rivers before...


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Steelhead arent active at night too much. Try it out in the evening before sundown. Also a great time


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

let us know how you do...


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I’ve caught Steelhead in the dark and so have plenty of others, you see guys fishing the marina and the fords on the rocky for several hours before daybreak with lighted floats


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I feel youre pain my first steelhead trip I caught 4 fish ( this is easy ) then I only got two more rest of season keep plugging along you will get them


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

I have been numerous times this season and finally got my first steelhead ever this evening. Underpinning at the V, what a thrill! I would say at least half the times I have gone were sub optimal conditions. I fish when my schedule allows which doesn't always match with good conditions. Even when I was getting shutout I still enjoyed each outing and being outdoors. I've learned a lot from the members on this site. Shout out to Triple, Sniper, Fish Fray (helpful videos by the way) and others who share their wisdom as evidenced by this post. I fish the western tributaries and feel pretty blessed to live close by. Some guys I met this evening had traveled from Michigan. A couple of others from Columbus area. If you live close by appreciate what you have and keep at it. You will eventually break through. Good luck!


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

Fishing with a center pin. The spell correction is annoying!


----------



## ama146 (Apr 5, 2019)

dperry2011 said:


> I have been numerous times this season and finally got my first steelhead ever this evening. Underpinning at the V, what a thrill! I would say at least half the times I have gone were sub optimal conditions. I fish when my schedule allows which doesn't always match with good conditions. Even when I was getting shutout I still enjoyed each outing and being outdoors. I've learned a lot from the members on this site. Shout out to Triple, Sniper, Fish Fray (helpful videos by the way) and others who share their wisdom as evidenced by this post. I fish the western tributaries and feel pretty blessed to live close by. Some guys I met this evening had traveled from Michigan. A couple of others from Columbus area. If you live close by appreciate what you have and keep at it. You will eventually break through. Good luck!


excellent way to put it! I do take what we have here for granted absolutely. and I love fish frays videos! I've been watching them religiously since the fall when I started steelheading! fish fray rules. everyone on this sub is awesome and so helpful! it makes me really proud to be apart of this community!


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats on your first, that is a special moment holding one for the first time. I'm glad to hear my videos help some people out, I'm no expert but I try to share some of the tips I've learned over the last few years. The V is an extremely finicky river conditions wise, hard to learn for sure.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

ama146 - I'm not good at it, but I find that flyfishing for steelies is very efficient, meaning that you can easily 'flip' your line and fly over and over very quickly in short drifts. When I started with a spinning rod (noodle rod) years ago- I caught fish, but I was always messing with the spawn sacs and the amount of weight,and flipping the bail 5,000 times in a morning. This got old and I felt like I spent more time with my line OUT of the water then in.. So I switched to fly fishing and to me- it just feels quicker and my line is in the water so much more during a 4 hr window. So in one 4 hr window, you could of fished some rifle water, deep pools and medium water and only really adding a few split shots.. I hope I'm explaining this right- Basically, the action of the fly rod and floating line IMO- allows you to quickly adjust in seconds in each spot but also efficiently cover every micro inch of a particular run...muscle memory kicks in and you can really fish effectively... I have so much more QUICK control with fly line then over mono, just my 0.02- Good Luck and don't give up- remember, its supposed to be fun and sometimes a challenge!


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

You really should just give it up.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

BaddFish said:


> ama146 - I'm not good at it, but I find that flyfishing for steelies is very efficient, meaning that you can easily 'flip' your line and fly over and over very quickly in short drifts. When I started with a spinning rod (noodle rod) years ago- I caught fish, but I was always messing with the spawn sacs and the amount of weight,and flipping the bail 5,000 times in a morning. This got old and I felt like I spent more time with my line OUT of the water then in.. So I switched to fly fishing and to me- it just feels quicker and my line is in the water so much more during a 4 hr window. So in one 4 hr window, you could of fished some rifle water, deep pools and medium water and only really adding a few split shots.. I hope I'm explaining this right- Basically, the action of the fly rod and floating line IMO- allows you to quickly adjust in seconds in each spot but also efficiently cover every micro inch of a particular run...muscle memory kicks in and you can really fish effectively... I have so much more QUICK control with fly line then over mono, just my 0.02- Good Luck and don't give up- remember, its supposed to be fun and sometimes a challenge!


you can do the exact same thing with a spinning outfit just as fast..split shot added to a line is the same whether its on a fly outfit or a spinning outfit...
its all a matter of what you are used too


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ok people steelies are fun but there almost done in the rivers time to move on to some spring bonanza hahahha


----------

